# GSD - central PA - UPDATED W/PICS



## summerbound (May 2, 2015)

Updating post to include pictures....thank you!


Hello, I'm hoping to get some guidance, suggestions, etc. We have an almost two year old female German Shepherd that we've had since she was four months old. My son has had some health issues and it was just determined it was an allergy issue and we now need to find a good home for our wonderful dog. I've tried to call a few local places for suggestions and did not get any help, just made me feel like I was a bad pet owner. We love our dog, I feel bad about it and don't know what to do. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks so much.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Is getting in touch with her breeder an option?


----------



## summerbound (May 2, 2015)

Yes, if interested, the contact info of the breeder can be shared. Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think missleslee was asking if YOU contacted the breeder. Good breeders will take their dogs back and/or help in rehoming them.


----------



## summerbound (May 2, 2015)

I'm sorry, this is all new to me. Thank you for the advice and for clarifying for a novice like me. Thank you!


----------



## Brownie (Aug 2, 2010)

*Marty*

Could you send me some pictures and contact info thanks.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

summerbound said:


> I'm sorry, this is all new to me. Thank you for the advice and for clarifying for a novice like me. Thank you!


One of the many reasons we pay for a 'responsible' breeders is they 100% are there to help in situations like these!

Look up the paperwork and info from when you got your pup and give them a call!

Saving Senior German Shepherds - New Jersey German Shepherd Rescue - Saving Senior Shepherds

German Shepherd Rescue of Southeastern Pennsylvania

? Pennsylvania German Shepherd Rescue ? ADOPTIONS ? RescueMe.Org

Pennsylvania German Shepherd Rescue Groups


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Is your son actually allergic to dogs? When my mother had breathing issues, my sister in law mentioned the cats to her doctor, who said it wouldn't hurt to get rid of them. When I pursued the matter and spoke with the doctor, it was determined that my mother was not actually allergic to cats and there would be no benefit from rehoming them.


----------



## summerbound (May 2, 2015)

Brownie, I sent you a private message with contact info. I couldn't attach pictures, but have two already posted here. If you would like to send me your email address I can send other pictures. Thank you.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Have you tried allergy shots? I got allergy shots and while I am still allergic to a great many things, it did eliminate my allergy to cats I was able to keep all 4 of our felines.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Summerbound, i am so sorry that you had a bad experience with rescues. They should not be making you feel bad. I am a volunteer for a rescue (not GSD) and I have fostered several dogs but i have also assessed two dogs for rescue. In both cases I totally empathized with the people giving up their dog. Granted in both cases the dog was well cared for. In one case the owners had just gotten too much dog and After fostering that dog I can confirm that their pup was a total sweetie but several handfuls. After falling in love with him I found him a great home that wanted an active dog. The second dog's owner had just come on hard times. She clearly loved her well behaved dog but found it necessary to rehome her. It was very sad and i cried along with her. I hope you find a good rescue and a good home for your pup.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i would defiantly take her if she can be delivered to north jersey. my wife left me last week, took both our dogs and the car we shared. i can't get a rescue 'cause no rescue will give a dog to a single person in an apartment. i need a dog to be the center of my life. any dog i get will be trained and get full attention. i just have to go to work for 8 hours overnight so buying a puppy is out. they have to be taken out overnight to pee.


----------



## Aimeanda (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm in SE PA. I'd be willing to drive a leg to get her to Northern NJ


----------



## Aimeanda (Aug 14, 2014)

I'd also be willing to foster her until a permanent home is found as long as she gets along with my GSD, two cats and 7 year old son.


----------



## Aimeanda (Aug 14, 2014)

I sent you a Private message with some info and my email address


----------



## K9raqs (Sep 12, 2013)

Did Marty find a new home and/or foster?


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm curious too.. was this able to workout with finding your pup a great home?


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Summerbound, if you place your dog on your own, please check potential adopters very carefully. Most people are ok, but we've had several tragic outcomes as well. More info here:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...o-you-know-where-dog-going-w-rhayas-post.html

Help to Place Your Own Dog | German Shepherd Rescue of New England (several pages addressing multiple scenarios)


----------

